# Can anyone help or recommend a good ar15 guy?



## JD2752 (Mar 25, 2016)

I need to replace this half quad handguard with a troy alpha.


----------



## JD2752 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Never mind*

Hogleg Smith was awesome


----------

